# Hola from Spain



## dulcecita (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone. I guess I should introduce myself. I live in a small town outside of Barcelona, Spain. I have three beautiful cats ( you´ll just have to trust me on that one as I don´t have a scanner! ) Peque ( it means little one in Spanish, which she´s not anymore ) is 2 and a half years old, Cali ( a sweet Calico ) is almost two, and my mischevious little boy Frosty, all white with blue eyes and completely deaf. 

This forum is great and I´m certainly learning a lot from it. It´s great for sharing ideas and it´s so nice to know that there are others out there as attached to their cats as I am!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi dulcecita. Your cats sound very pretty. Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello and welcome. I cant wait to see some pictures of your kittys.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Algo tarde te doy la bienvenida dulcecita  I collect cat names (o algo x el estilo) tengo una Meiga (gallego si mal no recuerdo y otros; Madam q's Madame Wincul en realidad) Ninguno en catalán..saludos de una nativa argentina desde E.U. post photos when posible..ah, si ves a los Artigalas de Barcelona (de la farmacia A; dales saludos de Marta..parientes lejanos)


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! We are so glad to have you.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm not a person who knows many languages, but Hola and warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, is this person still around? This is from more than a year ago :!:


----------

